# This time its not a pigeon ! ;) feral chicken !



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Im going rabbit hunting later today, but i wanted to do some target practice, i went out to shoot some trees and i saw a large feral chicken (hen), but she saw me too, she started running so i had to aim infront of her, i realesed and got a m8 hexnut into her upper neck !

I used the milbro chillbro with double 2040's, not the best setup but it works


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

This is the closest shot i have taken in weeks, 10 meter shot..


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, that a lot of food on the table. how you going to cook her?

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> Wow, that a lot of food on the table. how you going to cook her?
> 
> wll


I think a pressuior cooker with potatos and carrots, but its in the freezer now, i what to be ready for the cold nights  im in the middle of a rabbit hunt, maybe i will get something else 

Im tracking a feral brown rabbit.. im taking a shot in a few minutes when i get a good angle.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Woodie said:


> Im tracking a feral brown rabbit.. im taking a shot in a few minutes when i get a good angle.


That is some serious multi-tasking.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Woodie said:
> 
> 
> > Im tracking a feral brown rabbit.. im taking a shot in a few minutes when i get a good angle.
> ...


When i say tracking i mean sitting on my butt and looking at a rabbit


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ... that should provide a few meals.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

where do you get your hexnuts? and are they any better that steel or lead balls for hunting?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

PeterW said:


> where do you get your hexnuts? and are they any better that steel or lead balls for hunting?


They fly straight, they are better in some hunting situations because they are edgey, i get them at a general store for tools and such..


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Woodie said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that a lot of food on the table. how you going to cook her?
> ...


I think most of us would like streaming video of you hunting ;- )

wll


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

ok i got a knee slapper here, first off whos ever thought of plinking nosey people? So im walking up my residential road, out in slightly past suburbia, out in the sticks, just holding a slingshot, looking around some trees for doves on my way. i see two but as i turn 2 cars spook them and theyre gone, so i keep walkin and lookin, one of the cars turns around and takes a break from their life to harass me and follow me in their car. So he asks what im doin, said "lookin for doves". we go on arguing and after driving along veside me and commenting on my mailbox sniping skills he says "Doves are worse eatin than pidgeons" at which point i dropped my shooter, pointed at him and started cackling til that insolent f*ckstick drove away.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> Woodie said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


My idea of tracking is sitting ony butt and looking at a rabbit, sometimes with something to eat so i wont get board, also my cell


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Woodie said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Woodie said:
> ...


Your going to have to be more creative then that, as I want streaming video ...LOL, LOL, LOL

wll


----------

